# Is it possibile...



## salecaptain (Mar 31, 2011)

A friend of mine is too paranoid to post here so he asked me to do it insted of him.So let s get to the point.
He would like to know(and we could not find it anywhere else this answer) that,if someone grow in the basement,penthouse in or around his house is it possibile that this smell(or small pieces blown with ventilator or wind) has effect on people that live there or they are visiting the place.Without any smoking just to stay nearby whan is late flowering...
He is a bigtime smoker, (halfway pothed i would say)and he grows just for himself,but he has three small children and a wife that doesnt smoke and he is concerd for their health.His wife once told him that she felt that it had effect on  her.Once, a long time ago, a guy that lived in USA said to  him that this is possibile.He thinks that americans are for some things 10 years in advanced compare to other world so maybe that guy knew what he was talking about.
Anyway i thing this is relevant thread for most people that come to this forum so it would not be bad that we discous about this.Also we colud not find this issue anywhere else and we think this is good forum so we(actualy he) decided to put this question here.
Sorry for my gramatics i am not a native englih speaker but i am sure that you understud what i tried to ask.For him,this is very important so please help with this.
Sory that my first post is this,but as i said for him this is very important.
Otherwise i was bigtime smoker.I smoked 19 years 16 years i smoked every day.Recently i quited for some time.My story,expirience and resons to quit i will introduce later whan i have more time.
Once again sorry for my gramatics i am writing spontaniusly i do not use google translate.My english is fluent.(i hope)
All good to all..peace


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 31, 2011)

Your English is just fine.
The smell in late flowering may make her sick if she doesn't like the smell. She isn't smoking it or eating it, so I don't believe just being around the growing plant harms anyone. My husband gets kinda sick of the smell when I harvest, but so do I. Good luck.


----------



## Locked (Mar 31, 2011)

You can't get high from the smell of growing Marijuana as far as I know....his concerns for his family shld be focused on the legal ramifications if he gets caught. Jmo


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 31, 2011)

No, you cannot get high from the smell of marijuana growing or second-hand marijuana smoke.  

I do have to say that I find it rather ironic that he is too paranoid to post on a secure growing forum with servers located in a foreign country about the effect of odors, but feels perfectly comfortable sharing his grow with a friend .  The absolute number one rule to growing is to tell no one.


----------



## StoneyBud (Mar 31, 2011)

First, let me welcome you to the group! You've found what I consider the best marijuana growers site on the net!

To get high from the smoke when others are smoking near you, you'd have to be in a *lot* of smoke, like in a car with 5 Jamaicans chain smoking weed with the windows up, like in the attached photo.

The plant smell, like several others have said, isn't going to make anyone high, but the odor does stay on clothing, so don't go from the growroom to standing next to a cop. I've had people mention the "green" smell on me a couple times. You have to watch out for little things like that. Walk around outside a few minutes before being next to others. The smell on you will dissipate.

Tell your friend that MP is on a server in a pot-friendly country and the owner would never give any information on his site to anyone else, ever!

Unless of course, the "friend" is really you...hehehe, then, I guess I just told you.  

Good luck to you and your friend! I hope to see you and your friend posting!

I just wish my ability with another language was a great as yours is with English. As soon as things slow down a little at my place, I intend to learn Spanish by using "The Rosetta Stone" software. I've heard it's a great way to learn a language.


----------



## salecaptain (Apr 1, 2011)

Thanks guys for the answers.My friend stoped to grow because of this reason.Also  his wife was on his neck because of this.Now he is thinking to start again  for the outdoor season around his house and in the basment before winter.
But he wants to get clear with this issue first...
Last time i could not remeber the proper word to say it,but now i know.
POLLEN!So does the small pieces of pollen could effect anyone arround the growing place i ask again?His wife says that she feels that could....
Otherwise,yes this is a very good forum it can be seen imidetly after 5 minutes of cheeking.Please if you or someone else have something more to say about this or have some sience article about this go on....
all good to all you people ,peace....


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 1, 2011)

My wife has never smoked a day in her life. That said she doesnt mind the smell at all. She "enjoys" the different scents i create. Enjoys poking fun more often then not...:rofl:

Nevertheless, she has been high. I smoke with other patients in our living room and she just bears it. Barely. Sometimes she gets up and goes into another room when its too much. But other times, like in the middle of a movie, when we hotbox the room...she starts smiling and her eyes get blitzed red. Its fvking halarious:rofl: shell get the munchies and giggles...she gets high 


Flash back 12 years to my first girlfriend (@15) quite a few times i smoked and blew it in her mouth teaching her to inhale as we kissed. SHE GOT BAKED. :rofl:

ahhh the good ol dayz...yea second hand smoke is for real. Second hand cigarette smokers get the same cancers as first handers 

But back on topic: the scents (terpenes) are NOT believed to contain psychoactive THC. 
eace:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 2, 2011)

salecaptain said:
			
		

> Thanks guys for the answers.My friend stoped to grow because of this reason.Also  his wife was on his neck because of this.Now he is thinking to start again  for the outdoor season around his house and in the basment before winter.
> But he wants to get clear with this issue first...
> Last time i could not remeber the proper word to say it,but now i know.
> POLLEN!So does the small pieces of pollen could effect anyone arround the growing place i ask again?His wife says that she feels that could....
> ...



Pollen?  I'm confused...Why would he ever have pollen _floating around in the atmosphere_?  This would cause every female plant to be seeded?  He is not keeping males and breeding is he?  I think wifey is just looking for something to complain about because she doesn't like him growing.....


----------

